# ADAC Again!



## carol

Hi all, I’ve been told that my ADAC breakdown only covers 90 days abroad ... it never occurred to me that it did but haven’t read all the terms and conditions. Can anyone confirm either way?


----------



## izwozral

Struggling to find the info Carol, one thing I did read was that they won't repatriate a MH back to UK now. This was on another forum and may or may not be correct.
Hopefully someone will be along soon re-90 day cover.
Good luck.x


----------



## Deleted member 84442

I was with them a while back (2008) and it used to be 92 days from leaving your place of residence date. Might have changed since then,,

Pete


----------



## Canalsman

There's a confusion here. 

The ADAC Plus membership is actually an insurance policy. This covers many different aspects of travel one of which is vehicle breakdown.

The 92 day limit applies to what can be loosely defined as 'travel insurance'. So these insured events only apply for 92 days after leaving home.

The breakdown services apply throughout the membership period. 

There is a limit of 200€ for towing to a garage for repair. Recovery to your residence is an option subject to certain conditions, in essence if it's not repairable locally within a reasonable time scale, but I can see no reason why a motorhome would not be covered. 

The policy explicitly defines a motorhome as being no more than 3.2m high and 7500Kg or less in weight.


----------



## carol

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Fatwinger

I have seen it somewhere if you are a plus member nothing has changed ,you will be covered for the total time you are away


----------



## winks

Just renewed via the Regensburg office on email. €129 for the year for the Plus membership. Only used the service once after a blow out last November since joining five years ago. The tyre man was there inside an hour and we were on our way shortly afterwards.

The van is SORN and I have a problem with it dropping steering fluid which I will discover when this Covid job has gone way and see if they come up trumps to take the van to my usual commercial garage.

Cheers

H


----------



## Clunegapyears

Can confirm the limited recovery cost ... we had to find £200 euros for the recovery driver ... unlikely that their allowance for recovery will cover any mid plus sized van.
Once we had used them, they wrote to say they were withdrawing the Plus membership, effectively making the policy useless to us.
Not sure the cover is for whole time you are away ... I checked with their staff on a stand in Germany and queried it by letter ... was told by both it was 90 days for outside Germany.  
However, their customer support when broken down was good and it was not a long wait to be repaid accommodation costs.


----------



## Canalsman

As I clarified above there is a 92 day limit on the travel insurance aspects.

Breakdown benefits have no time limit.


----------



## winks

This has just arrived from ADAC and I can’t make head nor tail of it apart from the end of the Plus element from 1st April 2021. 

Google translate is not helping much. Any fluent German speakers on here?

Cheers 

H


----------



## Private

"

ADAC e.V. • Membership & Insurance -
ADAC
Munich, April 16, 2020 Membership service Tel +49 89 76 76 38 00 memberservice@adac.de
Member No .:
Switch to ADAC membership without plus benefits
Dear Mr. 
As you know as an interested ADAC member, the ADAC focuses its mobility services in particular on its more than 21 million members based in Germany in order to provide them with the best offers and services worldwide. In view of the fact that the complexity of the legal requirements that have to be met in connection with the provision of services, especially for Plus members residing abroad, we have decided that Plus services in the context of ADAC membership will only be for members in the future with residence in Germany.
Therefore we will change your ADAC Plus membership (and possibly existing partnerships of partners / children) from 01.06.21 to a membership without plus benefits.
Nevertheless, you will continue to be protected within the framework of your classic ADAC membership, for which you will of course pay a correspondingly cheaper membership fee. The services associated with classic ADAC membership, such as breakdown assistance in Germany, legal advice, ADAC Tourset or the ADAC benefit program, remain in effect for you.
If your main place of residence is in Germany and does not correspond to the address given above, please provide us with the address of your main place of residence in Germany.
Kind regards
Michael Dern Head of Members Individual Topics & Last Level Service (MIL)
This letter was created by machine and is valid without a signature.
Please note the back!


----------



## winks

Thank you for that very prompt reply, from which it seems the Plus benefits such as cover following the individual and not specific to the vehicle and the higher level travel insurance type benefits, will be withdrawn.

The most concerning part, as I understand it, is in this paragraph :-

Nevertheless, you will continue to be protected within the framework of your classic ADAC membership, for which you will of course pay a correspondingly cheaper membership fee. The services associated with classic ADAC membership, such as breakdown assistance in Germany, legal advice, ADAC Tourset or the ADAC benefit program, remain in effect for you.

I interpret that as meaning the cover for breakdown services under classic ADAC membership will revert to breakdown assistance within Germany only unless you are resident in Germany. All of this is no big deal given the length of notice given. It would seem I'll be on the lookout for a replacement service from April next year having been with ADAC for about seven years. Only used the breakdown service once in that time and was back on the road within an hour.

Thank you once again for your help.

Cheers

H


----------



## Private

You are welcome.

I agree with your understanding of the letter.
It is a shame to lose the full service as it was the most comprehensive offering available for the price.
It is also a very fair notice period as you stated.

I am sure Chris will be adding some comments on this situation as he has helped many members navigate the slightly more difficult procedures encountered by using a foreign breakdown service; it’s another area he seems to have a font of knowledge on.


To help anybody wishing to translate physical letters I have detailed below how it can be done:_
1. Scan the letter into a .pdf file format.
2. Drop the .pdf file onto this site:_ 
https://www.onlineocr.net/

_3. Copy the transferable text provided into Google translate:_
https://translate.google.com/


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks @winks and @Private

The letter does indeed indicate an end to breakdown services outside Germany.

It's a shame, but not surprising. I suspect this decision has been hastened by the current situation and its economic effects.

Add on breakdown assistance with an insurance policy would seem to be a good way forward. AIB offer such an add-on of course.


----------



## winks

Seems like a route worth exploring when the insurance comes up for renewal in January. ADAC have been very fair in giving more or less a year of notice.

Cheers

H


----------



## Tezza33

I received the same letter this morning but my plus membership expires on 01/08/20 so I presume it just changes when it is time to renew, it was good while it lasted.
I use the google translate app on my phone to scan documents, it is useful for shopping in Europe as well


----------



## DnK

winks said:


> Just renewed via the Regensburg office on email.



Please post e-mail address for renewals. The usual address I use gives an out of office message.


----------



## winks

ann-katrin.zintl@sby.adac.de

Cheers

H


----------



## DnK

winks said:


> ann-katrin.zintl@sby.adac.de
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Thanks, lol, thats the one I have used for past 3 years and posted up a while ago. I got an out of office from her yesterday, she's back 7th May apparently.


----------



## DnK

winks said:


> View attachment 80748
> 
> This has just arrived from ADAC and I can’t make head nor tail of it apart from the end of the Plus element from 1st April 2021.
> 
> Google translate is not helping much. Any fluent German speakers on here?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Got mine today. So glad I got out of office response when trying to renew a couple of days ago. Wont be renewing!


----------



## Canalsman

Well you can renew for a further year ...


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Our ADAC renewal is due in September, kinda feels like they don't want members from outside their home country much longer !! Don't think we'll renew and look for an alternative for when it seems viable for a trip abroad....Brexit/Covid OMG..when will motorhoming abroad return without complications !!  Maja


----------



## DnK

POI Admin said:


> Well you can renew for a further year ...


There wouldn't be much point, i'd be amazed if we can travel into Europe anytime this year.


----------



## Canalsman

DnK said:


> There wouldn't be much point, i'd be amazed if we can travel into Europe anytime this year.



But the cover also applies in the UK. 

Do you have other breakdown cover for the UK?


----------



## jagmanx

It would seem sensible just to get UK cover for now !
Then extend or change provider in 2021 or whenever suits


----------



## Private

My renewal is due in June 2020, therefore I have not had to renew yet.
The letter I received states my "plus benefits" will expire after that renewal has elapsed (June 2021).
I will be renewing for a number of reasons:
1. The cover for the price can't be matched elsewhere.
2. The cover is valid in the UK throughout that membership period & it may be possible to travel in Europe in Spring next year.
3. I suspect the long notice period before withdrawal of the benefit is because ADAC have been pressured by external influences to withdraw the service it offers to non-German residents - if so there may be push-back & the decision could be reversed (optimistic but who knows?).

Note that there were many years of false reports of the membership not being valid for UK residents before the 'continuous membership' rule was applied last year.
During the 'continuous membership' rule period, ADAC offered a fuel voucher incentive to encourage us to sign up for a continuous payment authority; essentially to prevent us inadvertently losing membership. 
The letter also states "_If your main place of residence is in Germany and does not correspond to the address given above, please provide us with the address of your main place of residence in Germany. _" - is that a suggestion of a way to bypass the new rule? Maybe a German P.O. Box would suffice? 
ADAC seem happy to provide us with service; it is their competition that do not like it.


----------



## DnK

POI Admin said:


> But the cover also applies in the UK.
> 
> Do you have other breakdown cover for the UK?


Am I reading it wrong? "The services associated with classic ADAC membership, such as breakdown assistance in Germany, legal advice, ADAC Tourset or the ADAC benefit program, remain in effect for you." I take to mean If membership downgraded to Classic from Plus means theres only breakdown cover in Germany.


----------



## DnK

Private said:


> The letter I received states my "plus benefits" will expire after that renewal has elapsed (June 2021).



Does your letter specifically state "plus benefits" will expire after renewal has elapsed (June 2021)." ?

The translation of my letter states this:

"Therefore we will change your ADAC Plus membership (and possibly existing partnerships of partners / children) from 01.06.21 to a membership without plus benefits."

Mine's due 1/6/20 so though I got a renewal two days later I got the letter and translated it to find the membership from 1/6/20 would be Classic not Plus.


----------



## Private

DnK said:


> Does your letter specifically state "plus benefits" will expire after renewal has elapsed (June 2021)." ?
> 
> The translation of my letter states this:
> 
> "Therefore we will change your ADAC Plus membership (and possibly existing partnerships of partners / children) from 01.06.21 to a membership without plus benefits."
> 
> Mine's due 1/6/20 so though I got a renewal two days later I got the letter and translated it to find the membership from 1/6/20 would be Classic not Plus.



I am basing my assumption on this statement: "_Therefore we will change your ADAC Plus membership (and possibly existing partnerships of partners / children) *from* 01.06.*21* to a membership without plus benefits._". 
The translation seems clear to me that I will receive Plus membership up until 01.06.21, however the translation (from Google translate) could be at fault if you have received a letter saying you are already now on Classic.

I have checked again & the "_ab dem_" before the date is being translated as "_from the_". 
On other translators I am offered "_As of_" when taken in context with a date.

I do not have a renewal letter yet; only the one detailing the above.


----------



## DnK

Private said:


> I am basing my assumption on this statement: "_Therefore we will change your ADAC Plus membership (and possibly existing partnerships of partners / children) *from* 01.06.*21* to a membership without plus benefits._".
> The translation seems clear to me that I will receive Plus membership up until 01.06.21, however the translation (from Google translate) could be at fault if you have received a letter saying you are already now on Classic.
> 
> I have checked again & the "_ab dem_" before the date is being translated as "_from the_".
> On other translators I am offered "_As of_" when taken in context with a date.
> 
> I do not have a renewal letter yet; only the one detailing the above.


My very humble apologies I just re read and yes your right my letter does say it is from 1/6/2021 that the changes occur. So we're being given 12 month notice of the changes. I still don't think I'll renew as I don't think we'll be able to travel EU/Schengen this side of Christmas and in any case I have some cover with my Safeguard Insurance. The ADAC + benefits are a no brainer at the price but it seems that bubbles burst. Possibly another consequence of Brexit.


----------



## DnK

POI Admin said:


> But the cover also applies in the UK.
> 
> Do you have other breakdown cover for the UK?


Yes I have cover with my Safeguard Insurance.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Hi all, we have just had an email from Adac saying that our renewal of (basic only) breakdown cover (in September) would only be relevant in Germany....and would we like to cancel.  So, we will be arranging alternative cover for when we eventually "get off the drive" LOL !!  Maja


----------



## carol

Oh dear ...


----------



## DnK

Have queried the situation via e-mail to ADAC and here's the response:  

Dear David,

due to the Brexit, ADAC changed their terms and conditions. You need to have your residence in Germany to have all Plus Membership benefits. If you like to, we can send a cancellation to our center in Munich.

 Please tell me if we should cancell or renew the membership.

 Kindest regards

*Vanessa Wittmann*
Geschäftsstelle & Reisebüro


----------



## wildebus

DnK said:


> My very humble apologies I just re read and yes your right my letter does say it is from 1/6/2021 that the changes occur. So we're being given 12 month notice of the changes. I still don't think I'll renew as I don't think we'll be able to travel EU/Schengen this side of Christmas and in any case I have some cover with my Safeguard Insurance. The ADAC + benefits are a no brainer at the price but it seems that bubbles burst. *Possibly another consequence of Brexit.*


Brexit?
Ah, I must have missed that Germany have left the EU as well because the UK has?  (Guessing this must be the case if Brexit is to blame for ADAC removing it's PLUS service to residents of Spain, France, Denmark, Sweden, Italy, Greece, Poland, yadda yadda yadda ...)


----------



## DnK

wildebus said:


> Brexit?
> Ah, I must have missed that Germany have left the EU as well because the UK has?  (Guessing this must be the case if Brexit is to blame for ADAC removing it's PLUS service to residents of Spain, France, Denmark, Sweden, Italy, Greece, Poland, yadda yadda yadda ...)


Maybe Germany are in early planning stages for an exit!


----------



## wildebus

DnK said:


> Maybe Germany are in early planning stages for an exit!


If they had any sense ....


----------



## Canalsman

I received my letter today, and my membership reverts to Germany-only cover on renewal on 1st July.

I shall not be renewing.

For those insured through AIB attached is the policy document for their breakdown cover. The premium quoted today was £88.

I asked if pets and motorhomes over 3500Kg are covered. Yes they are.


----------



## Canalsman

DnK said:


> Have queried the situation via e-mail to ADAC and here's the response:
> 
> Dear David,
> 
> due to the Brexit, ADAC changed their terms and conditions. You need to have your residence in Germany to have all Plus Membership benefits. If you like to, we can send a cancellation to our center in Munich.
> 
> Please tell me if we should cancell or renew the membership.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> *Vanessa Wittmann*
> Geschäftsstelle & Reisebüro



Please can you supply her email address?

Thank you


----------



## DnK

POI Admin said:


> Please can you supply her email address?
> 
> Thank you


vanessa.wittmann@sby.adac.de


----------



## Canalsman

Thank you


----------



## Drover

12 months or so ago they said they would honour all existing plus policies regardless of home address. Only new policies to get a plus account would need a address in Germany as part of the policy covers the German scrappage scheme. 
I have not looked at the small print since , though from posts on here it looks to have changed.
I looked at going with them a few years ago but decided to keep my "add on" EU breakdown cover with Comfort Insurance as I cant find a better one for £65 a year.


----------



## peter palance

chrisjones18 said:


> 12 months or so ago they said they would honour all existing plus policies regardless of home address. Only new policies to get a plus account would need a address in Germany as part of the policy covers the German scrappage scheme.
> I have not looked at the small print since , though from posts on here it looks to have changed.
> I looked at going with them a few years ago but decided to keep my "add on" EU breakdown cover with Comfort Insurance as I cant find a better one for £65 a year.


thanks .ok.pj.


----------



## MarkyMark9

Private said:


> My renewal is due in June 2020, therefore I have not had to renew yet.
> The letter I received states my "plus benefits" will expire after that renewal has elapsed (June 2021).
> I will be renewing for a number of reasons:
> 1. The cover for the price can't be matched elsewhere.
> 2. The cover is valid in the UK throughout that membership period & it may be possible to travel in Europe in Spring next year.
> 3. I suspect the long notice period before withdrawal of the benefit is because ADAC have been pressured by external influences to withdraw the service it offers to non-German residents - if so there may be push-back & the decision could be reversed (optimistic but who knows?).
> 
> Note that there were many years of false reports of the membership not being valid for UK residents before the 'continuous membership' rule was applied last year.
> During the 'continuous membership' rule period, ADAC offered a fuel voucher incentive to encourage us to sign up for a continuous payment authority; essentially to prevent us inadvertently losing membership.
> The letter also states "_If your main place of residence is in Germany and does not correspond to the address given above, please provide us with the address of your main place of residence in Germany. _" - is that a suggestion of a way to bypass the new rule? Maybe a German P.O. Box would suffice?
> ADAC seem happy to provide us with service; it is their competition that do not like it.



I can confirm part of point three. Received my letter cancelling my plus benefits today and remembered an AA chap who rescued me last year. He was part of a team lobbying ADAC to withdraw cover from the UK, they couldn't match the ADAC prices so so did something about it. Yey to the free market....


----------



## korky

MarkyMark9 said:


> I can confirm part of point three. Received my letter cancelling my plus benefits today and remembered an AA chap who rescued me last year. He was part of a team lobbying ADAC to withdraw cover from the UK, they couldn't match the ADAC prices so so did something about it. Yey to the free market....


As some one has previously posted, I don't think this is a UK specific problem, ADAC have withdrawn this cover from other European countries.I don't understand how they could be lobbied to withdraw if they didn't want to.When I was a member some years ago the AA were subcontracted to ADAC if you broke down in UK.


----------



## carol

winks said:


> ann-katrin.zintl@sby.adac.de
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


I’m still flogging the ADAC thing ... just in case! I’ve just used the above email but it was returned. I’ve had another renewal form.


----------



## Tezza33

carol said:


> I’m still flogging the ADAC thing ... just in case! I’ve just used the above email but it was returned. I’ve had another renewal form.


You are wasting your time Carol, ADAC took my money in August even though I had cancelled, I contacted Ann Katrin and told her if they would cover me outside Germany then I would still like to be a member but if not it was no use to me.
She replied saying that they could not cover anyone outside of the Country unless they had a Germany address, she apologised and said it was out of their control and refunded me


----------



## winks

Ours is due in April and I will be looking elsewhere. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## carol

Tezza33 said:


> You are wasting your time Carol, ADAC took my money in August even though I had cancelled, I contacted Ann Katrin and told her if they would cover me outside Germany then I would still like to be a member but if not it was no use to me.
> She replied saying that they could not cover anyone outside of the Country unless they had a Germany address, she apologised and said it was out of their control and refunded me


Thanks Tezza - wonder who all the ADAC users are going to? Hope you’re both well xx


----------



## REC

We have a policy which combines the breakdown and insurance through AIB. As going for longer next trip, need to ensure we are covered for five months. The insurance is 270 days ( in any one year) but breakdown was less. Wasn't worried as the new van was covered for first twelve months anyway! ADAC wouldn't renew ours a couple of years ago as we had ( unfortunately) two breakdowns in one year.


----------

